# Panathinaikos Loses



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't see anyone mention this, but earlier in the week, Lottomatica Roma beat previously undefeated Panathinaikos 85-67.

Rome won largely on the 3-point shooting of Allan Ray (4-8 3pt, 18 points) and the very strong game of Toronto draftee Roko Leni-Ukic, PG, who had 13 points (5-5 on 2pt FGs), 4 assists, 3 steals and 0 TOs. Post players Gregor ****a (that's gonna get censored...) and Erazem Lorbek combined for 21 points and 13 rebounds.

Panathinaikos actually shot pretty well (45% from 2 and 3), but had 19 turnovers. In addition, Jasikevicius was just 3-9 FG.

Panathinaikos is now tied with CSKA Moscow at 7-1. Moscow crushed Prokom Trefl Sopot 99-67.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Didn't know about that myself. Rome has some good players! I was actually just wondering what Allen Ray was up to, actually.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

luther said:


> I didn't see anyone mention this, but earlier in the week, Lottomatica Roma beat previously undefeated Panathinaikos 85-67.
> 
> Rome won largely on the 3-point shooting of Allan Ray (4-8 3pt, 18 points) and the very strong game of Toronto draftee Roko Leni-Ukic, PG, who had 13 points (5-5 on 2pt FGs), 4 assists, 3 steals and 0 TOs. Post players Gregor ****a (that's gonna get censored...) and Erazem Lorbek combined for 21 points and 13 rebounds.
> 
> ...


This is a massive shock. The scoreline doesn't even seem like this was close. PAO were expected by some to go undefeated the entire campaign. They still have A1 to attempt that in. I seen some highlights and it seems they just thought they could just turn up and roll over Roma. Some usually solid players were making mistakes like obradovic who actually made several.

Other news.. Nicholas Batum looked great in his first half for Le Mans, tailed off a bit but still looked good. 

Real destroyed Fenerbache

Zalgiris looked great. Marcus Brown was AWESOME!!

Woo go Roko Leni-Ukic!! :biggrin:



On a side note here are week 8's Top 10 Plays from Euroleague:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHFgRrM3DWs


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Since seeing Roko Ukic in the Hoop Summit a few years ago, I've loved him. Admittedly, he got beaten up some there, but you could tell he had it in him. After a few rough years overseas, it's nice to see him having a good year.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I think I liked the Haislip dunk the best.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> I think I liked the Haislip dunk the best.


Yeah his 'oop was sick, wicked and nasty :biggrin:

Kenny Gregory the winners had him so high he was looking through the hoop onto the ground. Crazy hops.

Seriously those highlights were great, and I do not feel like it would be to much of a stretch to say better than the weekly top 10 in the NBA.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Considering that the weekly top ten in the NBA would be the same old players, absolutely.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

^ My least favorite thing about the NBA is the over-marketing of too few teams and players. Nationally televised game? I'll bet $5 it has San Antonio, Detroit, LA Lakers, Cleveland, Miami, Boston or Phoenix. People love stars, sure, but I'd like to see more New Orleans, Utah, Orlando, New Jersey, Milwaukee, Atlanta ... _everyone_.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Right there with you on that one. I usually don't bother watching the 'game of the week' for that reason. I'd be even happier to be able to see Euroloague games though - like Panathinaikos/Rome


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

You have NO IDEA how happy that would make me. I think NBA TV or some such cable station shows a single EL game per week, or at least used to. But it's the kind of thing, at least where I live, that requires a pretty big financial commitment and a number of other channels that I have no interest in whatsoever. I'm not going to invest in that just to have a chance to watch a game that they'll run at 9:30 in the morning on Saturdays or something. 

I did notice euroleague.net has a package you can get through them that includes the ability to watch (I think) all the games. I'm considering looking into that.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Let me know what you find out about Euroleague.net - I'd consider signing up, if I could see the games I want.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad time to be an American, I guess, considering our weak dollars.

The cheapest option is a game-by-game purchase, but it's just under 5 Euros per game. It's about $7. But they do have English commentary and are available on demand the remainder of the season, so I guess you could watch them repeatedly. 

You can choose an option to get games and highlights for any one team, and that's about 29 Euros for the year, which is $43.

Or you can get the total package, including the EL Final Four games, for 69 Euro, which is $100.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hm, might be worth it to watch Maccabi Tel Aviv...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> Hm, might be worth it to watch Maccabi Tel Aviv...


No way PAO are the way forward, them or Zalgiris

Personally, I would watch Roma because of Roko, that deal doesn't seem all that bad at all.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Porn_Player said:


> that deal doesn't seem all that bad at all.


...says the guy whose pounds are valuable, to the guy whose dollars are toilet paper!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

luther said:


> ...says the guy whose pounds are valuable, to the guy whose dollars are toilet paper!


... You have the NBA, I have the Guildford Heat :lol:......


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Not even the London Silly Nannies?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Now a woman who'll kiss on a very 1st date, 
Is usually a hussy,
And a woman who'll kiss on the second time out,
Is anything but fussy,
But a woman who'll wait 'till the 3rd time around,
Head in the clouds, feet on the ground,
She's the girl he's glad he's found, 
She's his Shipoopi.

Shipoopi, Shipoopi, Shipoopi,
The girl is hard to get.
Shipoopi, Shipoopi, Shipoopi,
But you can win her yet.

Walk her once just to raise the curtain, 
Then you walk around twice and you make for certain.
Once more in the flower garden, 
She will never get sore if you beg her pardon.

Do, re, mi, fa, sol, la, si, do, 
Si, la, sol, fa, mi, re, do.

Squeeze her once when she isn't lookin'.
If you get a squeeze back that's fancy cookin'.
Once more for a pepper-upper,
She will never get sore on her way to supper,

Do, re, mi, fa, sol, la, si, do, si, do,

Now little ol' sal was a No-gal,
As anyone could see,
Look at her now, She's a Go-Gal,
Who only goes for me,

Squeeze her once when she isn't lookin'.
If you get a squeeze back that's fancy cookin'.
Once more for a pepper-upper,
She will never get sore on her way to supper,

Do, re, mi, fa, sol, la, si, do, si, do,

Shipoopi, shipoopi, shipoopi,
The girl is hard to get,
Shipoopi, shipoopi, shipoopi,
But you can win her yet.

Shipoopi, Shipoopi, Shipoopi,
The girl is hard to get.
Shipoopi, shipoopi, shipoopi,
But you can win her yet.

You Can Win Her Yet!


Shipoopi


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Is that how you spell it? I'd have guessed Shapoopie. You know your musicals...


----------

